# VDE 0702 Prüfung MFC



## xtc811 (29 Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
da ich jetzt auch in den genuß gekommen bin VDE Messungen zu machen ist mir bei der Prüfung eines Multifunktionsgerätes ein kleines Problem aufgefallen.

bei der messung des Rpe (200mA) an der geräterückwand war der wert bei 0.05 ohm, soweit ok, wenn man den scannerdeckel hebt ist da ein kleines metallstreifchen wo man ja  ebenfalls messen muß. nun bin ich da auf 1,3 ohm gekommen bei der Rpe. ist das gerät damit durchgefallen oder wie seht ihr das?

thx für die Antworten


----------



## Ludewig (30 Juni 2010)

Wie kommst du bei Gerät x zu der Erkenntnis, dass an den Stellen x1 - xn dir jeweils der Schutzleiter niederohmig entgegenwinkt?

Die eigentliche Problematik der ganzen Prüferei liegt darin, dass es regelmäßig keine Herstellerangaben über den genauen gerätespezifischen Prüfvorgang gibt. Das musst du dir also selbst entwickeln. Warum also muss dein Metallstreifen niederohmig mit PE verbunden sein??

Nicht jede Gehäuseschraube aus Stahl muss mit dem PE verbunden sein.


----------

